# Flying like a G6 !



## cmeride (May 3, 2012)

*Flying like a G6 ! Now with Pic's !!!*

Took her out for the first ride yesterday, nice 30 miles of flats and rolling hills and all i can say is wow!

Coming off a 2008 Ridley Orion, this G6 is lighter,faster and just as comfortable than i could imagined for a semi aero bike.

Not use to the 46mm deep dish rims (coming from the standard alum 28's) the wind at time was pushing me around a bit but a very stiff wheel set. 

The G6 will reward you for your efforts, put the hammer down and it responds! Update: bike is really stiff, probably great for a Crit style bike, but, not too stiff as not joyfull to ride everyday , which i do. Geo is comfortable and the frame has nice dampening so most road conditions are fine except for an occasional pot hole 

My only complaint is the Prologo Zero ii saddle. There's too much of the grip material around the nose that it will grab and tug you. Miss my spesh romin ! Also the FSA cranks are a 52/36, been riding compact so we'll see this week how the hills will go. Update: Switched to the Romin. Problem fixed ! Mid compact rings still getting used to, the 36t on our steep hills in the area is tough for my old ass... 

My medium with ultegra and the reynolds assault wheels and my old dura ace pedals, weighs in at 16.10 lbs. Shaved 3lbs off my old ride! 

Definitely recommend this bike ! 

Must shout out to The Bike Co. in lake forest,ca 

A great deal on a great bike from a great company !

Well, i was going to post some pic's but i guess i cant ????

So oh well....


----------



## cmeride (May 3, 2012)

would love to test ride a new Ultralight to see the difference..


----------



## merckxman (Jan 23, 2002)

Beautiful, and the cockpit is so pro...


----------



## Cableguy (Jun 6, 2010)

Whatever gets you motivated to get on the toilet and push hard!

.. err that came out wrong, I meant bike. On the bike and push hard. *facepalm*


----------



## willieboy (Nov 27, 2010)

What a beautiful bike. Good review as well. I may get me one


----------



## spdntrxi (Jul 25, 2013)

very nice looking ride !


----------



## cmeride (May 3, 2012)

Quick update. Selling my G6..going a different direction..If anyone is interested in one Email me at [email protected] only 350 miles on her.. 
2013 BH G6 Medium Make me an offer (reasonable) - Pinkbike


----------



## willieboy (Nov 27, 2010)

cmeride said:


> Quick update. Selling my G6..going a different direction..If anyone is interested in one Email me at [email protected] only 350 miles on her..
> 2013 BH G6 Medium Make me an offer (reasonable) - Pinkbike


Sorry to hear it didn't work out. I built up an Ultralight recently and love it for fast group rides. Hope everything works out for you.


----------

